# your favorite/most agreesive piranha



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

he i was wondering out of the piranhas you have owned witch was your favorite/most agressive piranha and what was its compition to be better then? mine is my rbp and there way better then my compressus


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

i have the ones listed in my sig.... the sanchizi is the most aggressive and the rhom is the least shy.........


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

my favorite are the pygos.... as the seras don't do much........


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

one of my favorite serras ever was a compressus, would come to the top of the water and eat a fish fillet out of my hand.Very aggressive would go after anything.

Now you can only find pictures of him dead at the opefe website.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i got one for sale







lol but he couldnt compare to your piranha


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

caribes were my only piranha... and i really enjoyed them :nod:


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

my rohm


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

eigenmanni, not shy at all and a mean mofo


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

my 3 reds, i dont have no more


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

My Irritan is freaking crazy and he isn't shy. He attacks the glass (his own image) every morning for at least 20 minutes. Once in a while after that you see him swimming fast against the glass and going in circles chomping.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

I love all my piranhas. _*As for my favorite, probably the irritan*_. I like the rhom a lot because he is only like 3-4 in and showing very 
dark coloring. I think the black gravel and dim lights really help with that. my 2 new rbps are very cool, a lot more movement then the serras. however much more skittish.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

1 word....IRRITAN!!!


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

my piraya and my rhom are both mean mofos


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I had one Red that was awesome (very interactive, not affraid, very bad-ass looking), but my favorite was my Manny (full of character, very active, interactive and agressive towadrs me, and looking fabulous).


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Thats a tough call since i'm a fan of all p's. Geryi most aggressive and my personal favorite would be my Manny. Don't tell my Rhom that.


----------



## Altuvie631 (Jul 7, 2005)

Altuvie


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I think the winner is irritan so far.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

waspride said:


> I think the winner is irritan so far.
> [snapback]1107667[/snapback]​


only piranha i can say 99% of time you'll have a badass killer


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

I have not had many P's but My current Rhom (7.5") is way way cooler than my 12 RBP's (About 4 to 5") He is the king of the tank and knows it. He will chase my finger from 3ft away from the tank. If I waved my hand at the RBP's they would almost kill themselves trying to get the hell away from me. I drop all kinds of diffrent foods in the tank and he eats it all. Seems to really like cray fish. Those are really fun to watch him catch. I would get a second RHOM in a heart beat, he is on the top of my list of all time favorite pets. Still not above Wamm Bam Sammy my 18 redline snake head (RIP) but still very cool.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

I think my serra may be an irritan and if that's the case she is a raving lunatic...

I also think she has mulitple personality disorder as well!! I have never kept other p's but "Beatrice" is crazy indeed...

If my red devil pair were like Mickey and Malory from "Natural Born Killers" then my irritan is like "The Joker" on acid tripping very badly, absolutely insane and totally unpredictable!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Probably my rhom, always swimming in the current and comes to the front of the tank to greet anyone who moves in the room. Eats an insane amount of food too


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Probably my rhom, always swimming in the current and comes to the front of the tank to greet anyone who moves in the room. Eats an insane amount of food too
> [snapback]1109144[/snapback]​


He is a beauty! My favourite rhom for sure!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

jaejae said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Probably my rhom, always swimming in the current and comes to the front of the tank to greet anyone who moves in the room. Eats an insane amount of food too
> ...


Yeah, he's gonna be in a magazine


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> jaejae said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


Your'e putting me on!!!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Nah man, I've already signed the contract for them to purchase the photo and sent it in, I'm not gonna jinx it by saying anything else until it comes out, but when it does you can bet your ass I'm going to make a huge scene over it, lol.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

my favorite piranha that Ive had was my elong, I actually miss him


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

hm....irritan or altuvie?? so far in this thread it's irritan, but how about an altuvie? thought they were the meanest!?!


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

well the most aggressive one that i have is my 8 inch piraya.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

at wat size do piranhas start to get aggressive? i have a 2 incher and man he is scared sometimes of me....


----------



## Zesty (Sep 17, 2004)

Right now I own a 3.5" rhom and a 7"+ Elongatus....the Elong is BY FAR more of the type if fish I would want out of a piranha!

He is constantly swimming in the curent on the MaxiJet 1200...he can pretty much put his nose in there and still has no problem powering through the current...very fast, powerful, and agile swimmer!

He also eats like a pig and puts on a show when he does it. He'll attack the glass and follow your finger if you try and touch his tank, and he's not a picky eater, going at anything that hits the water.

The only p's I've ever had personal experience with are these 2, along with a school of RBP and caribe, and the Elong is the only piranha that hasn't disappointed me.

If I had to pick one, it would be Elongatus for sure. Mean mo-fo mine is.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

Zesty said:


> Right now I own a 3.5" rhom and a 7"+ Elongatus....the Elong is BY FAR more of the type if fish I would want out of a piranha!
> 
> He is constantly swimming in the curent on the MaxiJet 1200...he can pretty much put his nose in there and still has no problem powering through the current...very fast, powerful, and agile swimmer!
> 
> ...


hows the 3.5 rhom temperament??? doesnt do anything???


----------



## Zesty (Sep 17, 2004)

theanimedude said:


> Zesty said:
> 
> 
> > Right now I own a 3.5" rhom and a 7"+ Elongatus....the Elong is BY FAR more of the type if fish I would want out of a piranha!
> ...


Yeah, he pretty much is a lazy bastard. He won't really eat in front of me, and just isn't as active.

I would also say the jaw structure plays a role...the Elong has that "hinged" sort of jaw, that just snaps open and closed like a f*cking alligator! It's crazy watching him slice a 3" fish in half, or to turn a 6" nightcrawler into paste!

It could very well just be his size diference, but I personally just don't see the same tenacity in the rhom....beautiful fish, just not as vicious.

I guess the simplest way I could put it, is the Elong is more of what I think a piranha should be...glass banger, scary looks, eats anything that's dropped in the water.

I actually had a 3" or so african cichlid(kenyi) that was killed the other day by another african, since I knew it was no disease or anything that killed her, I threw her in the Elong's tank.

He chopped that Kenyi up to nothing, and in a sick way, it made me feel good.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

Zesty said:


> theanimedude said:
> 
> 
> > Zesty said:
> ...

















wow......u are lucky.....i heard the irritan is meaner......what tank size do you have for ur elong? i'm gonna get a 60 gal so irritan works for me....but your elong sounds damn sexy.......for now i have a piranha that is an unknown. people say it may be a compressus, altuvie, or a gold diamond rhom. weird eh!? leading towards the compressus though....


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

lol


----------



## Zesty (Sep 17, 2004)

theanimedude, I have my Elong in a 60g. He really deserves more, but I am just not willing to devote a bigger tank to a single fish right now!

I have also heard that Irritans are very aggressive, and I'm sure they are. I just know that one thing the Elong will always have on them is the jaw and body structure...just designed for more devastation!

I've never owned an Irritans, but I really don't feel like I'm missing out on anything.

I actually bought the Elong from some stud on WW for $50! My friend was offering me $250+ all of his fish! No sh*t, I still wouldn't sell it.

Once you get a fish that you like, no amount of money seems reasonable! I love my Elong!

seriously, I'm always trying to read on my waterbed, and the Elong tank sits to the side on a 3.5' tall dresser. I can never concentrate because I always look up, and he's trying to punk me! So I start running my hand back and forth on the glass, and he follows my hand trying to bite me....it's realy entertaining and I don't get to read like I should because of it.


----------



## Zesty (Sep 17, 2004)

Please don't flame me, but I actually have 2 jeck dampseys living with my Elong. I just put a clay pot that the Elong can't fit it, and they have been the clean up crew for over 2 months now.

It's crazy throwing a big chunk of chicken heart in there, and the Elong takes it, and then the JD's will try and take it from his mouth...damn cichlids are nuts.


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

most agressive ive owned is a gold spilo their the only p ive owned that will fight anything i mean they get into it they dont jsut run away lie pygos they turn around and fight and when theyre hunting theyre wicked ambushers


----------

